# Bora Wolfsburg Edition 2004



## Rogerch (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, very new here.
Just bought a 2004 Bora V5 as a daily drive. 
It's a great car, never been a VW man, but this thing has changed that, it's a really nice car.
Some clown has cocked up the radio install, and made a pigs ear out of fitting led skirt lights, but the rest of it is great.
For future reference I wouldn't mind learning the secret of detaching the coil packs.:wave:


----------



## 01wolfsburger (Jun 25, 2018)

What do u mean the secret to removing coilpack unclip and pull straight up bro


----------

